# Looking for suggestions for this blade with broken tang



## Jtchiang9 (Nov 16, 2021)

Hi All,

Just wanted to post this here to get some suggestions on what to do with this blade. It came very abused to me in a lot of stuff I bought and am wanting to make this functional again! The tang rusted into oblivion and is left with not much. The blade itself is a single bevel about 140mm in length plus the stubby tang left.

I don't have any access to welding and don't really want to spend money looking for somebody to weld something on (not sure it's worth all that much? Correct me if you think otherwise!). 

I do have the tools to make a new handle, grind, reshape, etc. I've got a torch stuff to braze/solder brass/copper if that would be of any use. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MowgFace (Nov 16, 2021)

You can always elongate the tang by grinding the heel forward.

Obviously you will lose edge length, but can get more tang.


----------



## Jaeger (Nov 16, 2021)

Would also grind the heel forward to the tip but you need about 30-40mm for that. That results in a blade length of about 100mm in the end ... That's not cool. That's what you have to live with  otherwise it could end in a nice little veggie knife


----------



## silylanjie (Nov 16, 2021)

You clean off the end of the remaining tang and weld new tang on; that's how Moritaka knives are built.


----------



## inferno (Nov 16, 2021)

1: cut/grind out some metal to make a new tang, that will have that same angle as where the old one broke.
2: lightly chamfer all surfaces that needs to be welded.
3: get hold of *anyone* that can weld 2 pieces of steel together. maybe your neighbor?
4: weld on new tang. weld both sides. straighten while hot.
5: grind tang flat with angle grinder. Hey, its no beauty queen to begin with, so why not.

basically anyone who owns a welder can make this happen.
I've done this many times with both MIG and stick welders. and much much closer to the cutting edge too. stainless too. this is not rocket science.


----------



## RDalman (Nov 17, 2021)

Silver solder should be strong enough for a new tang, if that's what you can pull off yourself!


----------



## Jtchiang9 (Nov 17, 2021)

Thanks for the suggestions! I had been toying with the idea of making a very small knife out of it. But I may try silver soldering a tang to it. I unfortunately don't have anybody that welds and not looking into getting into it yet!


----------



## JBroida (Nov 17, 2021)

solder is usually not strong enough, but welding works and is common in japan for repairs like this


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Nov 17, 2021)

Jtchiang9 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions! I had been toying with the idea of making a very small knife out of it. But I may try silver soldering a tang to it. I unfortunately don't have anybody that welds and not looking into getting into it yet!



Do a quick search for Halifax NS Fabrication and Welders. There's quite the list. It's a pretty small and fast job.


----------



## RDalman (Nov 17, 2021)

JBroida said:


> solder is usually not strong enough, but welding works and is common in japan for repairs like this


Agree welding would be best, but I actually know a maker that have been silver-soldering tang extensions on knives since the 80s, and on outdoors sticktang knives. So that's why I would believe it might work for a knife like this.


----------



## Jtchiang9 (Nov 18, 2021)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Do a quick search for Halifax NS Fabrication and Welders. There's quite the list. It's a pretty small and fast job.



Thanks! I'll look into this!


----------



## Jtchiang9 (Nov 18, 2021)

RDalman said:


> Agree welding would be best, but I actually know a maker that have been silver-soldering tang extensions on knives since the 80s, and on outdoors sticktang knives. So that's why I would believe it might work for a knife like this.



That's interesting to hear! I also assumed welding would would be the best option, but wanted to see what other options were out there! 

Another idea I had was to grind the heel up some more, make the blade a smaller knife, and maybe put a pin into it the longer tang? I'm not particularly attached to keeping the shape or anything about the knife the same.


----------



## northside (Nov 19, 2021)

Stick welding tangs is not easy. It’s really tricky to get everything clamped up to hold in place for welding and your current needs to be very well regulated so you don’t burn right through the thin steel. Also, if you’re welding dissimilar metals you’ll need the right electrode. Probably a 2 minute job for a legit welder. About 10 minutes for me and I’m a crap welder who snaps tangs every now and then but for someone without a workshop or experience welding this is not an easy job. Well worth buying the local fab shop a 6 pack and asking them to weld a stainless tang onto it for you.


----------



## inferno (Nov 19, 2021)

northside said:


> Stick welding tangs is not easy. It’s really tricky to get everything clamped up to hold in place for welding and your current needs to be very well regulated so you don’t burn right through the thin steel. Also, if you’re welding dissimilar metals you’ll need the right electrode. Probably a 2 minute job for a legit welder. About 10 minutes for me and I’m a crap welder who snaps tangs every now and then but for someone without a workshop or experience welding this is not an easy job. Well worth buying the local fab shop a 6 pack and asking them to weld a stainless tang onto it for you.



i'd say, for stick welding something like this, i'd either use a straight carbon steel electrode like ESAB OK 48.00 or similar.
OR just MIG it.
OR if i was feeling fancy i'd use 309L or 312 or similar stainless electrodes, like ELGA Cromarod. they weld everything iron based like ****ing gold. 

its a 2 min job at most. for anyone even remotely used to welding.


----------

